# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  HTV1 - problemi s cuvanjem djece, dadilja i/ili vrtic

## momze

HTV1 trazi za emisiju "Radni rucak" (koja ce ici svaki dan) nekoga tko je bio suocen sa problemom cuvanja djeteta tj. nije mogao smjestiti dijete u vrtic, nije mogao naci dadilju (osoba je bila neiskrena, preskupa, sumnjiva itd).

molim javite se ovdje ili meni na pp. prilicno je hitno. 
hvala!    :Smile:

----------

e ovako, sad vise nije prilicno hitno nego GORI!!!!
mozete se javiti i meni na mob 098317413
molimo vas cim prije!!!


btw, novinari s televizije vas nece pojesti, dapace vrlo su zabavni i duhoviti  :Smile:

----------

